# 1970 dash housing removal problem



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've started removing the dash housing on my 70. I have the bottom part loose (lighter,headlight switch,etc..). The right side is also loose. I'm stuck at the area just left of the hvac controls. I don't want to pull too hard, I've already heard a small crack. I don't see any screws in the holes above the gauges, but it seems like its still attached. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There should be sheet metal screws in the those holes in the tops of the gauge openings. They go in pretty deep so you may not be able to see the screw heads.

Bear


----------

